# Skier's Edge Competitor



## jaywbigred (May 11, 2009)

Anyone know anything about or have any experience with http://ski-simulator.com/

???

How does it compare to the Skier's Edge (which I've never used but will probably purchase soon)? How does the cost compare? Anyone have any info?


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)

Haven't heard of that one before, but the first thing that struck me looking at it, is compared to the Skier's Edge(which BTW I've owned one for almost 3 years now) is the band mechanism that "restrains" the platform that you stand on looks alot less sturdy that the band system of the Skier's Edge.  I've got the Big Mountain S4 series Skier's Edge which I've used regularly the last 3 years, and the band has held up to me and my anywhere between 215 and 240lbs over that time.


----------



## Mildcat (May 11, 2009)

I love how they use a gif image to demonstrate the snowboard exercise.







That guy never stops. :dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> I love how they use a gif image to demonstrate the snowboard exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd get bored doing that..rollerblades have got to be better cross-training..


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2009)

That's why mine is infront of the TV.  Just pop an old school Greg Stump or Warren Miller flick in the DVD player, and it's some serious ski stokeage as I'm sliding my way to nowhere on my Skier's edge!


----------



## mishka (Jun 18, 2009)

I have experience with similar machine with 4 bungee cords.
 Single loop  bands do not provide enough resistance and slow on rebound. I was going to modify it to make machine better.  Then I got SE which have, much higher, but never the less limitation on resistance.  Also if  rubber bands breaks you can get badly injured.  On mine,the inside band broke and I consider myself lucky not to be injured. SE recommend to change the bands every two years which costs...$150. Instead I modified the system, replaced original inside band for 3 of different kind and add 2 more on each side to create increased resistance when the platform is going further away from the center and least resistance in the center, this way it's easier to start, unlimited number of additional bends can be added to increase resistance without  pay big $$$$.

anyway to summarize: if you can get a similar machine for cheap, it is worse it and do some modifications.If not for $1000 they are asking you can get SE and no modifications for a while.

IMO ski simulator or Skier's Edge do not worse money they asking.
great exercise machine  but $1500 uke:


----------

